# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Canada ( Tour du lịch Toronto - Ottawa - Montreal - Quebec)

## lehniemtin

*Thời gian*: 7 Ngày 6 Đêm

- *Khởi hành*: Hàng tuần

*- Giá tour*: 2299 USD

*- Phương tiện*: Ô tô

*- Điện thoại*: (08) 39 897 562
*
- Ngoài giờ liên hệ*: 0976 046 046


*Ngày 1: Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*

Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Toronto. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*
Ngày 2: Toronto*

Đến sân bay quốc tế Toronto, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Canada. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi và dùng bữa tối.

Khách sạn: Bond Place hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 3: Tham Quan Thành Phố Toronto*

Sáng: Tham quan Thành phố Toronto – thành phố năng động nhất thế giới, viếng thăm những danh lam thắng cảnh độc đáo, những di tích lịch sử nổi tiếng. Quý khách bắt đầu tham quan Quảng trường Thành phố được xây dựng cách đây hơn 130 năm với kiến trúc yêu thích của vua Napoleon Đệ Tam, Tháp CN cao 553 mét, là tòa nhà cao nhất thế giới hiện nay và trường Đại học Toronto – trường lớn nhất tại Canada, nơi đã đào tạo ra 9 người đạt giải Nobel, Bảo tàng Hoàng Gia Ontario, Bảo tàng giày BATA, Công Viên Nữ Hoàng nằm ở Trung tâm thành phố.

*Ngày 4: Toronto – Ottawa - MONTREAL*

Sáng: Quý khách tham quan Thành phố Ottawa - thủ đô của Canada với các điểm đến nổi tiếng như: Tòa nhà Quốc hội, Biệt thự Thủ Tướng Chính Phủ, Kênh đào Rideau. Quý khách tự do tham quan, chụp hình tại Bảo Tàng Văn Minh Canada nơi lưu giữ những hiện vật tiêu biểu cho các thời kỳ lịch sử và là nền văn hoá đặc sắc của đất nước Canada. Chiều: Quý khách tiếp tục đến thành phố nói tiếng Pháp lớn thứ 2 trên thế giới- Thành Phố Montreal.

Khách sạn : Holiday Inn Mid - Town hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 5: Tham Quan Thành Phố Montreal – Quebec (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Sáng: Tham quan khu sinh sống của người Pháp tại French Quarter, khu phố cổ Old Montreal, Công Viên Olympic, Quận Hành Chính, Đại học McGill. Quý khách tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Basilica với nhiều kiến trúc độc đáo lạ mắt. Nhà thờ St Joseph’s Oratory được xây dựng trên ngọn núi Mount Royal, đặc biệt bên trong nhà thờ có 56 quả chuông nặng gần 10.800 Kg. Tối  Xe đưa Quý khách đến với thành phố Quebec, nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn

Khách sạn : Clarion Ste-Foy hoặc tương đương.
*
Ngày 6: Tham Quan Thành Phố Quebec - Toronto  (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Sáng: Tham quan phố cổ Quebec- được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới vào năm 1985 với những địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn như: Quảng Trường Thành Phố, Thác Montmorency , Lâu đài Frontenac nguy nga mang phong cách Pháp và cũng là một trong những công trình khách sạn được xây dựng kiểu lâu đài từ cuối thế kỷ 19- đầu thế kỷ 20, bên cạnh là khu phố cổ Petit Champlain, Thác Montmorency.

Tối: Xe đưa Quý khách trở về Toronto, ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về lại Việt Nam.

*Ngày 7: Tp.Hồ Chí Minh*

Về đến TP.Hồ Chí Minh. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan liên tuyến Bờ Đông Canada. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chuyến du lịch thú vị khác cùng

----------

